# How do your cat(s) wake you up in the morning?



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh grumble grumble. I asked that Captain Jack be more attached but I didn't know what I was asking for.

This previously skittish little guy now knows no bounds when trying to wake me up. He starts by running into my room and wailing on the floor. Then if I don't react, he jumps on the bed and wails in my ear. I turn my back on him. He gives me a shove in the shoulder. I say 'No, Jack. Not yet.' I make the mistake of turning around to face him. He uses his face as a shovel and shovels MY face with his face. I try ignoring him again. He stands on my arm and continues to face shovel me while wailing, along with the occasional paw push to the face until I admit defeat from the onslaught or the pain in my arm.

I don't know whether to laugh or scream. Bear in mind also that Rocky the dog loves Jack to bits and obviously decides he wants to help his buddy out with his 'Wake mommy up' mission. So I got all of the above happening along with Rocky the dog lying across my chest but licking Jack's face or air snapping him (he does this to convey happiness....don't ask me why. I don't know.) I don't want Rocky to swallow wads of cat hair so I'm forced to wake up to put a stop to it. After I get up, Rocky saunters back to my mom's room, mission accomplished. He doesn't even want his own breakfast! Just wanted the thrill of helping out his best friend. Sigh.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

oliver used to bite me till I woke up. But Id just shove him off the bed. now both cats have given up and usually I just wake up to hana sleeping between my legs. It doesn't matter how long I sleep, she has just gone with the old saying "if you can't beat em, join em"


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Misa meows like crazy. I try spraying her to make her be quiet, but she kept meowing after 10 mins.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

In the MIDDLE of the night, Lily will come up and sniff my face and if I'm awake nudge my hand for a pet. Harli will just stomp across me and purr. 

In the morning after the alarm goes off, they just usually tear around the house chasing each other up and down the stairs.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Nutmeg hates mornings, she usually doesn't wake up until after 10, so she doesn't bother me. Sinatra loves mornings, he dances around and meows until I get up. If that doesn't work he usually punches me in the face.


----------



## CherryPie (Oct 13, 2009)

Baby waits til my alarm goes off and then stands on my chest meowing right in my face. My second alarm clock


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha hops up next to me and starts these really tiny soft mews and purring, followed by cheek-to-cheek rubs the second she sees my eyes flutter. We usually cuddle for a few minutes before I get up to take their raw breakfast out of the fridge, and then she starts in on her loud meowing, because Mommy's up, I don't have to be quiet anymore, haha!

If Samantha doesn't wake me up, then Alice does. She hops on my chest and licks me awake...rough little tongue all over my face. Once I open my eyes, she "brrrrt!"s and runs off, hahaha! XD

Rochelle is too good for all that. She sleeps contentedly in bed next to me until I start to move.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

*Wakey wakey*

Ritz sleeps with me, sometimes between my legs (when it's cold), sometimes by my hip or feet (when it's warm). She sits up and starts meowing. If that doesn't work, she walks on my chest (which is small; she is big). And if that still doesn't work, she (lovingly?) pats my face with her paw. We cuddle some and then we get up. I give her some food. Which she promptly ignores, and she goes back to sleep or sits in front of the patio door waiting for the birds, ignoring me.
All at 4 a.m. in the morning.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry will stand on me and stare at me until I wake up, then when I roll over she'll stick her face under the blanket on my back and climb in and climb over my side and lay with her front legs over and her back legs still on the other side. And sometimes she'll roll over and roll the blanket off of me.

Or she'll do something she knows I hate(like look like she's about to commit suicide or something), that usually gets me up right away.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Dale wakes us up for cuddles, but we fall asleep together instantly. He loves sleeping and cuddling in the morning. 
Major is a whole different story: 

Step A: he tries to pull electric devices out of the sockets: 
1. DANGEROUS
2. it;s next to my head, so very, very loud: annoying.

I push him of the bed.

Step B:
He chews on pictures, papers, pens, anything he finds on the desk
1. next to my head, again, arghhhhh!
2. he ruined so many things...he even chews on books!

Step C:
Repeat above in random order.

He doesn't stop until I give him food. Ugh.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

It starts with him sitting at the door, quietly for an hour, he just sits there. Then he will sit and meow one little quiet moew every so often (i think dozens of tossed pillows, and articles of clothing have come his way enough that he learned to stay semi quiet.

But usually I sleep through the above, he does however have a nasty habit of sticking his paw in my mouth while I sleep. This is how he wakes me up, he paws my inner cheek (i sleep with my mouth open and snore) No extended claw just soft paw, its gross but it works as no matter what, he will find a way to get his paw in my mouth even if I'm awake and laying there he starts batting at my face.

This is is when I know I must wake up.


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

Renesme will usually just meow and scratch at my blanket until I get up and if that doesn't work she sits in the window and makes sure the blinds are open right where the light will shine right into my eyes!!

Bella will come and sit on me and lick my arm and if I push her off she will go and eat any paper that is within her reach or play with the loudest thing she can find. Once I am up they both seem completely satisfied and go right back to sleep themselves...without even eating!!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Neither of my girls wake me up in the morning, but perhaps that's because I tend to be an early riser in any event. I'm glad to hear Jack is becoming more attached and keeping you in line at the same time!


----------



## Kitty00776 (May 1, 2009)

lol that so funny. My cat used to bite my feet, because i wouldnt get up to feed her on weekends. It hurt she wasnt gentle. Now thats my dogs job the second i move he up in my face licking me


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

Husky42 said:


> But usually I sleep through the above, he does however have a nasty habit of sticking his paw in my mouth while I sleep. This is how he wakes me up, he paws my inner cheek (i sleep with my mouth open and snore) No extended claw just soft paw, its gross but it works as no matter what, he will find a way to get his paw in my mouth even if I'm awake and laying there he starts batting at my face.


Hahahahahaaa!! love the mouth open snore part!!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what exactly my cat does, all I know is I usually wake up to his face one inch away from mine.

Also, he likes to just on the furniture and make a lot of noise if I don't play with him before bedtime, but I don't think thats him trying to wake me up, just him being a cat.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

At first, (on weekends when I slept past 5:30 and he felt I need to get up already), he would grab my hair with his teeth very close to my scalp and PULL! He quit that after a month or two. Now he just goes in and walks around all over the bed or nudges my hand to get a petting session or walks all over me or something.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

HAHA, some of these stories are just so hilarious like the face punch and the paw in the mouth. They really seem to know what gets the job done, eh?

I think I'm turning permanently deaf in my right ear from Jack meowing his mouth off every morning literally a few centimeters from the ear hole. Other times, I open my eyes to find his face about an inch away from my face. 

Even though I grumble, I actually think it's fun waking up in the mornings now. He tries something slightly new every day so I go to sleep with a smile on my face, anticipating what he'll try next. 

It was also especially hilarious the other day when Rocky was helping as usual. After I got up, he bounded over to my mom's room and immediately started to roll around on top of a catnip toy (yes he's a dog and he goes absolutely nuts over catnip). He went crazy with happiness although he didn't even ask me for breakfast. He was just ecstatic that he was able to help Jack wake me up. LOL!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I usually feed the boys shortly before I go to bed, else they will be at me at 5:30am, demanding their breakfast. I can usually sleep as late as I want as long as I don't open my eyes or pet them. If I do either of those things, it's off to the races. Leo comes to the head of my bed next to my pillow and starts purring like a motorboat and meows in such a way that they are combined with his purr. Teddy starts head butting me, licking the backs of my hands/my nose and then starts digging at the edge of the blankets so he could get under them with me. On weekends, I can usually sleep until 10 or later without being bothered too much. I think they know my weekly schedule because they will wake me up at 8am on weekdays if I didn't respond to my alarm or shut it off in my sleep. They never do this on weekends though.

This didn't work so well this morning because I woke up at 4am thinking I was running late and Teddy started pestering me by licking me until the backs of my hands were raw, trying to dig under the blankets, and once he was under the blankets he started rubbing his wet nose on and licking my legs which got him tossed from the bed. I had to repeat this process several times until he figured out that Mommy wanted to sleep some more. He then settled down on top of my legs, over the covers. Because of this early awakening, I ended up sleeping through my alarm for 45 minutes (I can hit the snooze button with surprising accuracy while soundly asleep).


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

We've officially kicked them both out of the bedroom at night, the kitten is just too active still, but they come in for goodnight snuggles! Around 4--6.30 Wicket startslaunching himself at our bedroom door and talking at the top of his lungs. Then they both go nuts, running around the house. Then back to the door. Repeat until humans get up. On the rare occasions they are in bed with us in the morning Wicket starts purring really really loudly and kneading like nuts, then walks his 15lbs right over our chests. If that doesn't work he pushes his fat nose into our faces and then starts destroying anything papery or crinkly he can find.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince is such an angel... He comes into the bedroom, jumps on the bed and pats me on the hand or smells my face, that's all he does. If I don't wake up, he lies at my legs and tries the same again later. 

Today I woke up to the poking of his whiskers on my mouth.


----------



## ibage (Apr 20, 2011)

Nala, our oldest lives in my room. Her equivalent of going outside is leaving my room. She doesn't scratch furniture or carpet but there's a small area she scratches at to ge my attention near the door. She knows it wakes me up but when I get up to stop her, she looks at me with an "Oh, did I wake you up?" look on her face. Other times when she wants attention, I sleep on an old foldout couch with a futon mattress. She'll jump to where my head is and just start purring laying next to me. Too bad for her, she's not as sly as she thinks she is. She's a pretty **** good alarm though all in all.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I get the "double inquisition". Ernie will sit at one side of my head, and pat my eyes with his paw. I'm mumble and roll over to get away, only to find Eric ready to do the same on the other side, practically pawing my eyes open gently. 

I stumble out of bed, go feed the little monsters, only to find no cats in the kitchen, both having snuggled up in the warm bed I've just vacated.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Coyote said:


> I stumble out of bed, go feed the little monsters, only to find no cats in the kitchen, both having snuggled up in the warm bed I've just vacated.


LMAO! So True... until I start tapping on a can and saying "Kitties want din-dins?"


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Malachi is the most annoying one when attempting to wake me up. He'll take his paw and try to open my eyes. Or sit on my head so I can't breath. He even will start jumping up and down on top of me to attempt to wake me up. No matter what method he uses, whenever I open my eyes his face is less than an inch away from my eyes, just staring at me.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

They always have the funniest half cocked look as well, as if they cant believe it took you that long to wake up. Yet when you try and wake them...


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

On a workday, my kitties very patiently wait on the bed until my alarm goes off. then sammy will purr and lay on my face (or as close to on my face as possible). this will go on for ten or fifteen minutes and then they both give up and nap next to me until i get out of bed.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky jumps on me and walks around on me if I'm not in bed the way she likes, since she's trying to cuddle up between my legs - that's how she sleeps on my bed at night. Once I'm awake she'll move to the side, waiting for me to "assume the position".  Sometimes she wakes me up in the morning when she's using my bed to jump to the window, a fatal mistake, as I grab and cuddle her before letting her look out the window. When it comes down to it, it's most often me waking _her_ up when I'm getting out of bed in the morning.

Blaze has hardly ever been allowed in my bedroom at night so his way of waking me up has been by meowing or scratching at the door. Really annoying...


----------



## The Humble Servant (Mar 16, 2011)

Xerxes and Callista are both quite happy to stay in bed with me all morning, but Jasio has other priorities, like food. The sooner I get out of bed, the sooner I have my coffee and then he gets breakfast.

It usually starts with him staring from about 3 inches away from my face. The moment I open my eyes he starts purring madly. If the purring doesn't rouse me he will let out the most pathetic and plaintive mew he can muster and then ramp the purring up.

He only ever bit me once, woke me out of dead sleep and not realizing it I launched him halfway across the room with my foot. He then switched to meowing incessantly, but learned all that earned him was being locked in the walk in closet (with window, cat tree, litter pan and water) until I was ready to get out of bed. It took him 5 years to settle on the staring and purring routine, and I accept it.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Bryan is tossing or caring his mouse toy and making some strange voices.
Samantha is in my face.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess I am lucky. I don't have this going on 



 
When Colonel first came to me, he would scratch at the back door when he wanted fed. Back porch is his feeding room. I would call him and would jump up on the bed and we would cuddle. Now I find him beside me in bed in the morning. As soon as the alrm goes off it is jump down, scratch at the back door howling. Onyx still spends most nights in her saferoom. when she doesn't spend the night in there, I have not had her get me up.


----------

